
Mycroft: AI for everyone (open source Amazon Echo replacement) - llamataboot
https://mycroft.ai/
======
Fej
The tech looks cool, but the hardware... one thing Amazon nailed was the look
and feel of the product. This IMO looks more like a toy. (Hope that isn't much
of an insult, I naturally haven't seen it in real life.)

~~~
llamataboot
It's open source and runs on a raspberry pi, so I'm sure you could 3D print a
better form factor if you want :)

------
sronors
Do they include a manifest of physical parts Mycroft includes?

